# Interessantes Bild in der neusten Chip



## Consti (2. Juli 2004)

Hab mir die neue Chip grade geholt und mich über das Bild auf s.73 gewundert.

Es zeigt einen Monitor auf dem man ein gestartetes Photohop 7 sehen kann. Ich hab mir deshalb Photoshop auf dem Bild mal genauer angeschaut, dabei sind mir einige "Fehler" aufgefallen:

1. Das Bildformat des Grossen Kakadus soll *.gif sein (siehe Fenstertitel). Mich wundert, dass man mit 256 Farben dieses Bild darstellen kann, da es doch sehr Farbreich ist, und man da mit 256 Farben nicht besonders weit kommt.

2. Man betrachte den Navigator und das Ebenen Fenster. Dort sind, wie man es von Photoshop kennt, Miniaturansichten zu sehen. Während das Kakadubild hauptsächlich grün ist (im HIntergrund), ist das Navigator und Ebenenbild mit blauenm Hintergrund versehen - wenn man nun geanu hinsieht, erkennt, man, dass dieses kleine Bild auch Indiziert ist (siehe Ebenenpalette).

Das Kakadubild, ist auch Angewählt - man sieht deutlich das dunkle Blau in der Titelleiste.

Mich interessieren jetzt weniger die Fehler, sonder mehr, warum die von Chip sowas machen? Es ist doch eine Höllenarbeit, Bilder da einzusetzen, etc. - anstatt einfach einen neuen Screenshot zu machen, wenn einem das alte Bild nicht gefällt.
Weiss jemand eine Antwort darauf? *g*


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht hatten sie

a) ein schönes Foto von einem Monitor mit gestartetem PS

b) ein auch sehr schönes Foto vom Vogel, aber

c) grade keinen sehr schönen Monitor und

d) keinen Forografen verfügbar.

Ich gestehe, ich hab das Bild nicht gesehen und weiß daher nicht, was
sie nun genau gemacht haben, aber einen Screenshot von einem
geöffneten Fenster in ein anderes Foto zu kleben ist eigentlich nicht sehr
aufwendig (es sei denn, man sieht z.B. Reflexionen auf dem Bildschirm,
aber ich habe es, wie gesagt, nicht gesehen)


----------



## dadiscobeat (3. Juli 2004)

Naja, wär interessant wenn du das Bild allen zeigen würdest.
Ich glaub nicht, dass jeder sich jetz deshalb die Chip kaufen wird oder sie abbonniert hat.

Du wirst ja wohl auch Antworten auf deinen Thread haben wollen.


----------



## Consti (5. Juli 2004)

So, hab mal ein wenig montiert - hier das Bild + die 2. Vergrösserungen!
Sry wegen der "schlechten" Quali, aber mein Scanner ist nich ganz so toll - und das Bild der Chip auch wohl nicht!

Aber die wichtigsten UNterscheide sind gut zu erkennen!


----------



## Lord-Lance (5. Juli 2004)

z.B. wenn ich 2 Bilder im PhotoShop geöffnet habe, eines minimiert, dass andere nicht. Ich aber das minimierte Bild als aktives bild angewählt habe, erscheinnen ja die Informationen aber sehen tue ich das andere Bild im "Hintergrund".

Oder?


----------



## Consti (5. Juli 2004)

Richtig! Das stimmt schon - nur soweit ich das in er Chip geshen habe, und auch das Luna -Desing kenne, kann ich sagen, dass das Papageil Bild Aktiv ist *g* - man siehts auf dem BSP schlecht, da der "weisse" Schein drüber ist!


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juli 2004)

Da heute bei mir die Chip angekommen ist, werde ich mir auch mal das Bild genauer angucken  

Btw:
Das Miniaturbild zeigt meiner Meinung nach einen Menschen der durch Schnee watet ... nicht gerade unspektakulär bzw. langweilig. Hätten sie ja auch das nehmen können. Egal, ich werde mal heute einen Blick drauf werfen 

Btw²:
Welche Chip-Ausgabe meinst du? Denn wenn du sie schon am zweiten gekauft hast und ich sie erst heute bekommen habe, sollte ich mal mit dem Abo-Service reden


----------



## Consti (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab die Chip ganz Normal im Geschäft gekauft - am Freitag, 02.07.

Also soweit ich weiss, bekommen ABOer die Chip immer am letzen Samstag vor Veröffenlichungsdatum - so als kleine Sonderkondition!

//edit

Aber Farblich passt der Kakadu (oder was es immer auch ist= doch beser - es ist so schön bunt - und bei dem tristen Grau, kann man ein wenig Farbe ja gebrauchen!


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2004)

Hat dieses Thema ein tieferen Sinn? Ich denke nicht:

- zu -

Könnte es nicht vielleicht so sein: Der Hersteller hat das bearbeitete Bild an Chip geschickt, damit der Monitor besser rüber kommt?

Beschwerden per PN an mich, danke


----------

